# 10 Day Old Puppy **Pictures**



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Can some one say puppy breath? 

My sister works at an animal clinic and last week a 2 day old puppy was brought in. (she is now 10 days old) She was found in an alley in a card board box. Not the way a puppy should start out in life. Thankfully she’s healthy and on the road to a nice and strong life. 

She’s only here for the night; she’s been going home with different techs and people at the vet because she needs around the clock care and feed. 

This is Coco









I had to get a close up of her face and her spotted nose









Teddie says “are you serious mom? Another dog?”









So young; she of course doesn’t have teeth, her eyes are still closed shut, and her ears are beginning to form. It’s pretty neat to see.








*More


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

And a picture of her wittle legs 








* All finished * Thanks for looking


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Awww Teddie how cute!!!

Coco is so sweet and innocent. She deserves every chance at a good life and it sounds like she's going to get the chance she deserves. 

Her wittle legs just crack me up. 


How wonderful!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

any guess on breed yet?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

SHE IS TO DIE FOR!!! Sooo cute!!!

*Have to ask* Do you think that maybe whatever dumb BYBer that bred her litter, saw this pup come out ALL WHITE and think "Oh it's going to be blind and deaf... I need to throw it out." That was the first thing that came to mind because I've seen many people think like that automatically. 

Either way... whoever threw her out to die is worthless... and she is going to have the BEST LIFE ever!!! What beautiful baby! and Coco hehe she doesnt have an once of brown on her!  
Sigh so cute!
Nessa


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG! OK, I have to second readerchick's awwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

jcd said:


> any guess on breed yet?


There really isn't a way to tell right now. She's most likely not a small breed because of her size as of right now, but once she's older i'm sure they'll start that guessing game. 



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> SHE IS TO DIE FOR!!! Sooo cute!!!
> 
> *Have to ask* Do you think that maybe whatever dumb BYBer that bred her litter, saw this pup come out ALL WHITE and think "Oh it's going to be blind and deaf... I need to throw it out." That was the first thing that came to mind because I've seen many people think like that automatically.
> 
> ...


You know that didn't even cross my mind, but there is no telling why or how she ended up on the street.

Lol I wasn't going to put her full name on here, but it's actually Cocaine. A guy was carrying a box that looked like drugs and a cop stopped him. Only to find out it was a puppy. The cop wants the puppy so his little girls could take "Cocaine" to school for show and tell. None of the people at the clinic named her, they just call her Coco.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG she is adorable! I just adore tiny puppies. She looks just like the tiny all white boxers that showed up in an friend's litter. She was told to get rid of all the white ones (4 solid white pups in a litter of 8), but luckily didn't. So Nessa's thought makes total sense. Anyway, cute pup. Are you up bottle feeding her every 2 hours?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

well i will start it off. i guess bully breed of some sort , maybe pitty? just a guess but this is what i see atleast now


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

omg she's so cute! Cocaine? haha I could just imagine a day at the dog park. "Cacaine come here!" Everyone would turn and stare.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Awe the perfect name! LOL! I definitely think it fits better than Coco! ahaha
Nessa


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

jcd said:


> well i will start it off. i guess bully breed of some sort , maybe pitty? just a guess but this is what i see atleast now


What makes you say bully? Totally out of curiosity..

At this age puppies all look alike, the shape of their head, ears, etc.. Give her some time. 

Nessa - I thought the name was quite interesting.. Kind of a weird name for a dog. lol


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my good dear!!! is that just the most precious thing i have ever seen???!!!!!! it's things like that sweet puppy that makes me believe in small miracles! 

thanks for taking care of her teddie!!! (your teddie is adorable too )


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

she is sweet. I love her little tummy. So round and cute.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

My plane is on its way to pick him up.. Please bundle him up coz its a wee bit too cold here..


----------



## poodled (Jan 23, 2009)

Cute pups!!!


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd have to second that it could be a pit bull.

The structure of the head/snout/eyes really resemble that of a pit bull puppy.

Look at this photo for comparison:










Or this photo (even with spots on the nose!










Very cute little pup nonetheless.


----------



## [YouKnowIt] (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww. So cute. Do tell us when and if you find out what breed she is.


----------



## AlPhA::BrAdY (Jan 21, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS HOW CUTE?! me and my boyfriend thought ms. coco is very cute!


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

So cute! Cocaine?? Lol that's a bit odd


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Awwwww... please post photos every couple of days so we can watch her grow!!!! I can't wait to see what she turns out to be (other than a dog!!!)


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

AAAWWWWWWWW!!! What a sweet looking puppy! It's nice that she already has a home lined up. I just love the little spots on her nose.


----------



## SadiesMama (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG! How cute is SHE?!?! What a sweetie!


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Those pictures just made my whole day. She's so adorable. I would be worried about deafness though if I were her future family. In no way is it guaranteed she will be, but there is still a chance. Does the police officer and his family know that?


----------



## MarkMing (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG!

looks so fragile!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by jcd 
well i will start it off. i guess bully breed of some sort , maybe pitty? just a guess but this is what i see atleast now 

What makes you say bully? Totally out of curiosity..

At this age puppies all look alike, the shape of their head, ears, etc.. Give her some time.

It was just a guess for fun. I look at alot of new born pup pics for fun and i could be totally wrong here but i guess we'll see eventually!! Dam cute though


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I like her widdle wegs, widdle nose, widdle tummy...everything about her is widdle and cute! Her beginning may have not been very good, but it will only get better for her. I can't wait until she opens her eyes and starts walking around. So much for her to do. Take care of this widdle girl. And a condition of the cop getting her should be to join the forum and keep us all updated!


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

jcd said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jcd
> well i will start it off. i guess bully breed of some sort , maybe pitty? just a guess but this is what i see atleast now
> 
> ...


Also, look at my post on the previous page as to why I think it's a pit bull mix. Sure we could be wrong but I think it's dead on and correct.


----------

